# New skyscraper hotel for Lisbon - Portugal



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I think this belongs in the Highrise news and developments. But nice building for sure. Reminds me of Absolute World in Mississauga.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree. It's a bit more elegant and smooth than the Absolute in Mississauga, but it's nice.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

any infos about the Height, Floors etc...??


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Marcanadian said:


> I think this belongs in the Highrise news and developments. But nice building for sure. Reminds me of Absolute World in Mississauga.


Probably.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Other projects for the same area.*


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Amazing design of the tower. Elegant & futuristic.:applause:


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

The tower in Cascais (first set of pics) was cancelled.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

--------


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

^^ yes it was cancelled by the Mayor of Cascais. Many people against the project...


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

DAMN IT!!! why cancel that building?? it looks awesome. can't they build it somewhere else if people are against it??


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

It looks nice-


----------



## cthcmindia (Mar 10, 2007)

*Confideration of tourism Hotel and Catering Management*

CTHCM is Confideration of Tourism, Hotel and Catering Management From UK is one of the highly recongised educational Bodies in UK that is recognised globally. CTHCM through its assocaite Gold standard Hospitality and management Sloutions Pvt Ltd is offering hotel management and tourism Programs in India. We are interested to tie up with edcuation providers all over India locally to deliver the programs to their students in the Community.More details can be obtained from www.cthcmindia.com


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Marco Bruno said:


> ^^ yes it was cancelled by the Mayor of Cascais. Many people against the project...


Oh no!!!!!hno:


----------

